

World's fastest production ready web server - ainieco
http://gwan.com/benchmark

======
mtmail
Previous discussion with a couple of counter arguments (speed isn't
everything)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8130849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8130849)

